# Software representations of the cube?



## StachuK1992 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you have access to any virtual implementations of the state of a Rubik's Cube, please post them here.

What I'm looking for here is just a class that represents a cube, with some functions allowing turning the pieces.

It'd be nice to have a collection of these in each language, so developers in the future wouldn't have to create their own each time they make something in a new language.

Stachu


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 12, 2012)

When I read the thread title I thought that this thread would be about graphical representations of a cube. I think that this should also be discussed. There are two main cateogories of design, 2D and 3D. I will believe we should focus on 2D because there is more variation. The best representation I have come up with is pictured below. This design keeps the URFD faces completely together, and the LB faces only a little bit seperated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 12, 2012)

This has been on my to-do list for a long while, but I prioritized Mark 2 functionality over clean puzzle models for now. I don't have anything big to post right now, but I'll be watching this thread closely.

Also, a suggestion: try to look at / infer standards, e.g. the Singmaster / Reid positional notation used by ACube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lucas; I'm more or less looking for something a bit more concise. Reid is fairly complex as far as I can tell.

Any others willing to contribute?


----------

